
Show HN: Climpare – Compare the climate between 2000 cities around the world - jonbern
http://www.climpare.com
======
techaddict009
What is the source of weather report?

Rest looks good (Y)

Tried few indian cities. I couldnt find them. Then tried US cities it worked.

~~~
jonbern
Thanks man. The source is National Climatic Data Center
([http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov](http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov)) and the GHCN-Daily
dataset.

The dataset probably contains data from weather stations from the cities your
searched, however, the relationship between cities and weather stations is
sometimes lacking. So, the case with the indian cities, I bet they are defined
as weather stations, but has not been mapped to a city.

Cheers!

